# Sinumerik Achsen wie hängt das zusammen?



## Christian_1989 (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe die nächste Zeit ein etwas größeres Projekt am laufen... und  zwar haben wir eine Rundtaktmaschine mit 3 Stationen. Station 1 ist nur  eine Z-Achse, Station 2 X-Achse und Z-Achse und Station 3 auch X-Achse  und Z-Achse. Und jetz meine Frage wir wollen eine Station (3) weg machen  und dafür eine Pneumatische wendestation bauen, und ich musste ja jetz  die Achsen irgendwie tot machen... wie kann man das machen bzw. woher  weiß die PLC/NCK wie viele Achsen darn sind? Ich habe schon ein bisschen  Erfahrung mit PLC. Vielen dank jetz scho.

PS: Über PDFs wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Steuerung: Sinumerik 840D


----------



## gravieren (21 Februar 2011)

Hi


So einfach wegmachen  ?


Ich denke, die Achsen haben nur das Motoren-Messsystem.
Bitte Prüfen.



Bei nur Motor-Messystem:
Am leichtesten tust du dich, indem du die Motoren mit den Kabeln einfach in einen Bereich legst , wo sich die Motoren Gefahrlos drehen können.
Ob die Kolben sich bewegen müssen weiß ich nicht.
Notfalls simulieren mit Relais-Kontakten.



Du kannst auch alle auf Simulationsbetrieb schalten.


Vorab, nur 1x 840D  ?
Schaltschrank mit ER-Modul und Leistungsteilen.


Handbücher findest du im Internet.
Google doch mal nach "DocOnWeb"



Gruß Karl


----------



## Christian_1989 (21 Februar 2011)

hallo,

erstmal danke für die schnelle anwort.

Also ich beschreibe die Maschine nochmal kurz...

Steuerung: Sinumerik 840D
                CPU PLC 315-2DP
                Mit Schaltschrank Leistungsteile usw.

Die Maschine besteht aus einem Rundtisch (Achse 1) diese Achse kann endlos drehen.
Dann sind um den Rundtisch drei Ständer (Stationen) montiert.
Station 1 wäre eine Spindel (HSP) und eine Z-Achse
Station 2 wäre eine Spindel (HSP) und eine Z-Achse + X-Achse
Station 3 wäre eine Spindel (HSP) und eine Z-Achse + X-Achse

und jetzt mein Problem...
wir wollen die Station 2 entfernen (komplett) und dafür eine Pneumatische Wendestation anbaun die das Teil einmal um 180 Grad drehen soll...

Wenn ich mir das PLC Programm anschau sind das 4 Kanäle Programmiert und ich versteh irgendwie ned wie das mit den einzelnen Achsen zusammen hängt. 

Weil für die einzelnen Achsen sind FC s Programmiert für Regelerfreigabe und Messsystem usw. 

und ich weiß auch nicht wie die Maschine weiß wie viele Achsen bzw. Leistungsteile eingebaut sind. Weil wenn ich in die HW-Konfig schau da steht nix von Achsen und so...  

Und das mit den Motoren angesteckt lassen gefällt mir ned so ganz...
ich wollte das scho irgendwie weg Programmieren. 

Danke


----------



## gravieren (21 Februar 2011)

Hi


So könnte ich es mir vorstellen.

1 Kanal übergeordnet.
Pro Station 1 Kanal.


Wollt ihr die Regelkarten und Leistungsteile dann auch entfernen  ?


Es sollte schon ein Plan über die Belegung vorhanden sein.


Ebenso wird vermutlich das NC-Programm, dass die Station 3 anspricht angepasst werden müßen.



Hat die "neue" 2.Station den KEINE Motoren oder Spindeln mehr  ?
Für die neue Station werdet ihr neue M-Codes benötigen.
Eventuell mit Abfrage der korrekten Stellungspositionen. 


Habt ihr den Quellcode des SPS-Programmes  ?


Ich denke NICHT, das man hier diese komplexe Thema an einen "Unbedarften" so leicht rüberbringen kann.

Da wäre ja Siemens-Techniker ja ziemlich plamiert, wenn das alles so leicht wäre.




Man kann alles Lernen, man muß nur Zeit haben. (Ich denke, die habt ihr ;-)  )

Also wie gesagt, lade dir die DocOnWeb herunter.

Für spezielle Fragen stehen wir hier im Forum zur Verfügung.




Wo steht den die Maschine ?  (PLZ)


Gruß Karl


----------



## gravieren (21 Februar 2011)

Hi

Stell doch mal Bilder von der Steuerung hier rein.

Also Bedieneinheit, Leistungsteile, Mechanik.



Gruß Karl


----------



## Boxy (22 Februar 2011)

Ja Rundtaktmaschinen, meine Spezialität  ...

Wie oben beschrieben würde man da viel mehr Infos benötigen.
Ist alles machbar aber man sollte auch einiges an Erfahrung haben!
Retrofit ist nciht so einfach wie man denkt! Auch rennt evtl. nen Schieberegister usw. in der Maschine ...

Wer war der Hersteller? Wurde die Maschie nach TL2000 Struktur damals Programmiert?


----------



## bike (22 Februar 2011)

Christian_1989 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das PLC Programm anschau sind das 4 Kanäle Programmiert und  ich versteh irgendwie ned wie das mit den einzelnen Achsen zusammen  hängt.
> 
> Weil für die einzelnen Achsen sind FC s Programmiert für Regelerfreigabe und Messsystem usw.
> 
> und ich weiß auch nicht wie die Maschine weiß wie viele Achsen bzw.  Leistungsteile eingebaut sind. Weil wenn ich in die HW-Konfig schau da  steht nix von Achsen und so...



Die Achsen wirst du nicht der PLC finden, da diese in der NC sind.
In der NC sind in Maschinendaten hinterlegt, was angeschlossen ist und was wie die Teile funktionieren sollen.
In der PLC werden nur die Freigaben, Jog und Override  und Umschaltungen für Messsyteme, wenn vorhanden programmiert.

Eine komplette Einheit Hard- und Softwaremäßig auszubauen ist nicht so ganz einfach.
Denn es werden zwischen den einzelnen Komponenten Signale ausgetauscht.
Da muss die Funktion genau analysiert werden, welche Signale wann von und nach der Station kommuniziert wird.

Wenn man nicht mit der Materie direkt betraut ist, würde ich mir einen  Profi zumindest zur Beratung nehmen. Der soll sich um die NC Seite  kümmern, die PLC Seite kann ggF selbst geändert werden.

bike


----------



## Boxy (22 Februar 2011)

Zum Thema Achsen, kann amn sagen:

Mach mal einen Querverweis über DB31-DB39 
Dann Aufruf FC19 ... Achsfreigaben und Vorschubsperren usw. wirst wohl in den FC31-39 finden  Wäre mal so die Vermutung ... 


Aber schon etwas blöde das ganze über 2 Threads hier laufen zu lassen ... Einer würde reichen


----------



## bike (22 Februar 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Zum Thema Achsen, kann amn sagen:
> 
> Mach mal einen Querverweis über DB31-DB39
> Dann Aufruf FC19 ... Achsfreigaben und Vorschubsperren usw. wirst wohl in den FC31-39 finden  Wäre mal so die Vermutung ...
> ...



Also wenn, dann würde ich die AchsDB suchen.
Die FC können auch anders heißen.


bike


----------



## Boxy (22 Februar 2011)

Darum schrieb ich ja auch:



Boxy schrieb:


> Achsfreigaben und Vorschubsperren usw. *wirst wohl in den FC31-39 finden  Wäre mal so die Vermutung ... *



:lol: 

habe jetzt auch die fuck Siemens Software Struktur fürs TL2000 nicht mehr so im Kopf, aber kommt wohl bei vielen SoMa's zum Einsatz und daher die Vermutung ...

 Bin halt auch schon seit bald 1,5 Jahren Gezwungenermaßen aus dem Job draußen ...


----------



## bike (22 Februar 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Darum schrieb ich ja auch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich kenne Transline nur von den großen Automobilisten.
Ein Sonderbauer, der wird sein eigens System weiterverwenden. Was ich nicht unbedingt als gut bezeichne.

Na egal, spätestens über die Maschinensteuertafel findet man die richtigen Bausteine.


bike


----------



## Christian_1989 (22 Februar 2011)

Vielen dank für euchere hilfe... 
ich werde das PLC Programm mal genau anschaun und das mit der NC 
hol ich mir mal Beschreibungen dann werd ich des scho hin bekommen 

danke nochmal an alle!


----------



## bike (22 Februar 2011)

Christian_1989 schrieb:


> Vielen dank für euchere hilfe...
> ich werde das PLC Programm mal genau anschaun und das mit der NC
> hol ich mir mal Beschreibungen dann werd ich des scho hin bekommen
> 
> danke nochmal an alle!



Wir haben ja nur 20 Jahre gebraucht, um uns das notwendige Wissen von und zu 840 anzueignen.

Viel Erfolg

bike


----------



## gravieren (22 Februar 2011)

Hi


bike schrieb:


> Wir haben ja nur 20 Jahre gebraucht, um uns das notwendige Wissen von und zu 840 anzueignen.



*ACK*

Und damit meinst du bestimmt die 840D Pl.

Von der 840D Sl reden wir noch nicht mal.

Karl


----------



## Boxy (22 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Also ich kenne Transline nur von den großen Automobilisten.
> Ein Sonderbauer, der wird sein eigens System weiterverwenden. Was ich nicht unbedingt als gut bezeichne.
> 
> Na egal, spätestens über die Maschinensteuertafel findet man die richtigen Bausteine.
> ...



Wir wissen ja immer noch nicht, wer der Hersteller ist.
Außerdem könnte es ja sein, das der Hersteller ja die Struktur trotzdem fährt, weil überall wo Siemens Projekthanbücher raus gibt, sind immernoch die selben Fehler wie am Anfang drinne und so durchdacht ist die Struktur auch nicht wirklich ... 

Warum soll man die Achsen über die Maschinensteuertafel finden?
Bei denen paar Achsen, würde es soagar mit dem FC19 nach Siemens Manier reichen und man müsste nix extra versorgen ...

Einfachsten ist, in den OB1 zuschauen welche Bausteine aufgerufen und Symbolik lesen *ROFL*  oder einfach Querverweis übern z.B. DB31 machen (kleiner Spaß für die Nacht ...)


----------



## bike (23 Februar 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Warum soll man die Achsen über die Maschinensteuertafel finden?



Weil man die Achsen mit der Maschinensteuertafel steuern kann?
Wegen der Achsanwahl?
Wegen...

Es gibt viele Gründe warum über die Bedienung die Teile finden kann.


bike


----------



## Boxy (24 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Weil man die Achsen mit der Maschinensteuertafel steuern kann?
> Wegen der Achsanwahl?
> Wegen...
> 
> ...



Macht der FC19 mit den Achsen automatisch 
Da werden die Daten wie Anwahl Achse und Vorschubpoti ausgelesen und in die Achs-DB's geschrieben 

Richtet man die Achsen entsprechend bei den Mad's ein, muss man diese für die Anwahl via MSTT nicht nach dem Aufruf FC19 verbiegen und kann rein damit leben.
Hat sogar den Vorteil, das man ganz einfach ein BHG oder HT8 integrieren kann


----------



## bike (24 Februar 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Macht der FC19 mit den Achsen automatisch
> Da werden die Daten wie Anwahl Achse und Vorschubpoti ausgelesen und in die Achs-DB's geschrieben
> 
> Richtet man die Achsen entsprechend bei den Mad's ein, muss man diese für die Anwahl via MSTT nicht nach dem Aufruf FC19 verbiegen und kann rein damit leben.
> Hat sogar den Vorteil, das man ganz einfach ein BHG oder HT8 integrieren kann



Wenn das ach so einfach wäre :-(
Aber vielleicht haben wir den falschen FC19, denn wir müssen schon einiges programmieren.
Denn nicht alle Achsen werden im Kanal gefahren, sondern es gibt oft genug Situationen wo die Achsen als PLC Achse betrieben werden.

Daher ist nicht immer so einfach, die Achsen in den Maschinendaten löschen und dann ist die Achse weg. Da hängt meist noch einiges dran, das berücksichtigt werden muss.


bike


----------



## Boxy (24 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Denn nicht alle Achsen werden im Kanal gefahren, sondern es gibt oft genug Situationen wo die Achsen als PLC Achse betrieben werden.



Ähmm, PLC Achsen sind genau dito wie normale Maschinen Achsen. Nur man setzt ja das Bit bzw. fordert den Modus für PLC Achse an!
Man kann ja beliebig zwischen PLC und (ich sage mal) NC Achse hin und her schalten. Mal von dem leidigen Siemens Problem seit ettlichen Jahren abgesehen, das die Umschlatung hin und wieder hängen bleibt *ROFL*
Habe ich zu meiner aktiven Zeit öfters gemacht, die Achse z.B. hinten via einer Ablaufkette als PLC Achse hin & her gefahren und vorne wieder zurück in den Kanal geholt und im NC-Programm dann genutzt.
Auch kann man die ja fein von Kanal zu Kanal holen.

Problem ist, viele verstehen die Funktion des FC19 nicht wirklich!
Auch was er alles macht und was nicht. Daher verbiegen/überschreiben viele die Signale und wundern sich warum teils das z.B. BHG nicht so einfach funktioniert!
Auch richten viele die Achsen falsch bei den Mada's in den Maschinenachsen und Kanalachsen falsch ein. Somit müssen sie um die Anwahl geschickt auf die MSTT A1-A9 zu legen die Signale verdrehen.
Oder wenn mehr als 9 Achsen im System sind. Da der FC19 ja meist Protectet ist, bohren die meisten diesen nicht auf und manipulieren die Signale außen herrum. Oder wenn man z.B. Achsen via Dekaden Schalter o.ä. anwählen möchte ... Ich habe mir den z.B. so angepasst, das ich entweder via Taste oder halt via einer übergebenen Achs-Nr. dei Anchse anwählen kann 
Auch versorgen viele in den Achs-FC's zu viele Signale, welcher der FC19 schon macht. Problem allerdings ist, Siemens schreibt viel auf den Ausgangssignalen der LED's herrum und lebt damit (Angewählte Achse).

Das ganze kommt dann stark zum tragen, wenn man dann noch das TL2000 und HT8 einsetzt  und dann evtl. auch noch die abgespeckte Version des MPP's 483?? hat oder auch die normale MSTT oder die Soft-MSTT und/oder mehr als 9 Achsen hat ...  Tja 840D seit Anfang an und dann noch die Transline Truppe lehrt einen halt Siemens nicht zu vertrauen *ROFL*

Ich sage ja auch nicht, das es *SO* einfach ist die Achsen zu löschen. Von daher würde ich eher raten sie evtl. eher als Simulation laufen lassen und diese dann in der Anzeige ausblenden! 
Persönlich würde ich diese zwar kurzer Hand entfernen, aber abseits ohne die nötige Übersicht zu haben, was sonst alles im Programm verarbeitet wird (Meldungen, Sperren usw.) ist eine Empfehlung nicht einfach!
Gerade weil evtl. die NC selbst noch ne Sperre setzten kann, wenn z.B. ein Signal noch da ist oder fehlt oder die Zuordung nicht richtig aufgelöst wurde ...


----------



## bike (25 Februar 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Problem ist, viele verstehen die Funktion des FC19 nicht wirklich!
> Auch was er alles macht und was nicht. Daher verbiegen/überschreiben viele die Signale und wundern sich warum teils das z.B. BHG nicht so einfach funktioniert!
> Auch richten viele die Achsen falsch bei den Mada's in den Maschinenachsen und Kanalachsen falsch ein.



Gut, dass du das verstehst.
Die Firma in der ich arbeite, verkauft die meisten CNC Steuerungen von Siemens jedes Jahr. 
Bei uns sitzen die Siemensentwickler neben unseren Schreibtischen.

Doch damit ist dem TE nicht geholfen. Der muss an der bestehende Anlage Änderungen vornehmen.


bike


----------



## Boxy (25 Februar 2011)

Ich schrieb ja auch nicht das Du es evtl. nicht verstehst!
Auch müssen die Herren Siemens nicht alles wissen ...
Kommt auch immer darauf an aus welchem Bereich diese sind. Viele der Service Ing. kennen z.B. die PLC aber nicht die NC und umgekehrt! 

Aber sei es darum, werde deshalb keine Unruhe mit dir stiften ... Kenne die 840 ebenfalls seit Anfang an, pausiere zwar gerade aber egal. Während meiner aktiven Zeit habe ich auch sehr viel mit den Leuten Zusammengearbeitet und genügend Probleme gewälzt. 

Das das ganze dem TE wenig Hilfreich ist, kommt auch von Thema ansich. Außerdem schrieb ich ja auch



> Ich sage ja auch nicht, das es *SO*  einfach ist die Achsen zu löschen. Von daher würde ich eher raten sie  evtl. eher als Simulation laufen lassen und diese dann in der Anzeige  ausblenden!
> Persönlich würde ich diese zwar kurzer Hand entfernen, aber abseits ohne  die nötige Übersicht zu haben, was sonst alles im Programm verarbeitet  wird (Meldungen, Sperren usw.) ist eine Empfehlung nicht einfach!
> Gerade weil evtl. die NC selbst noch ne Sperre setzten kann, wenn z.B.  ein Signal noch da ist oder fehlt oder die Zuordung nicht richtig  aufgelöst wurde ...


----------



## Christian_1989 (25 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

eine kleine frage hät ich da noch... wo genau finde ich die Mada´s bzw. da wo ich die Achsen einstellen muss?

vielen dank jetz scho mal


----------



## bike (25 Februar 2011)

Christian_1989 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine kleine frage hät ich da noch... wo genau finde ich die Mada´s bzw. da wo ich die Achsen einstellen muss?
> 
> vielen dank jetz scho mal



In den Kanal Maschinendaten.
Aber da sind mehrere zu beachten, denk daran

Und was noch ganz wichtig ist.
Wenn du die Achsen rausnimmst ändert sich auch die Reihenfolge der Achsen. Da kann es dir passieren, dass deine NC Programme nicht mehr passen.


bike


----------



## Christian_1989 (25 Februar 2011)

hi

und wo finde ich die Kanal Maschinendaten genau? 

Mit den NC-Programmen is glaub ich egal weil die neu geschrieben werden.

Danke!


----------



## bike (25 Februar 2011)

Christian_1989 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> und wo finde ich die Kanal Maschinendaten genau?
> 
> ...



Das sind die Maschinendaten mit 2xxxx beginnend.
Wenn du die Reihenfolge änderst, muss auch im PLC dies angepasst werden. 
Willst du nicht verstehen, dass dir hier aus der Ferne niemand schreiben kann welche Daten und was du im PLC ändern musst?


bike


----------



## Christian_1989 (25 Februar 2011)

das is mir scho klar das mir keiner mein PLC ändert... des mach ich ja selber ich wollte nur einen Pfad oder sowas wissen wo genau die Maschinendaten hinterlegt sind!


----------



## gravieren (25 Februar 2011)

Hi Christian_1989

Kannst du mir helfen ?



Ich habe ein grünes Auto. 

Auf welcher Seite ist mein Tankstutzen und was muss ich tanken.

Ach ja, mein Auto hat Zentralverriegelung.
Wenn ich durch deine Tips probleme habe bin ich sehr Ärgerlich.



P.S:  
Ich hoffe, du weißt was ich meine.
Sag doch mal mindestens die ersten beiden Zahlen deiner PLZ.
Möglicherweise ist ein Forums-Teilnehmer aus der Gegend.

Das Thema CNC und PLC ist NICHT trivial.
Oder hole dir Siemens ist Boot.  
(Sollte in 1 Tag erledigt sein und du bekommst eine Schnelleinweisung für die "Rest-Arbeiten")
Bei Siemens solltest du so zwischen 1000 und 2000 Euro auskommen.
(Unverbindlich, vorher mal erkundigen, geht nach Aufwand)

Oder besuche einen 1-Wöchigen Kurs bei Siemens.  
Den Kursleiter kannst du nach dem Unterricht gehörig "löchern"

Gruß Karl


----------



## Boxy (26 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Und was noch ganz wichtig ist.
> Wenn du die Achsen rausnimmst ändert sich auch die Reihenfolge der Achsen. Da kann es dir passieren, dass deine NC Programme nicht mehr passen.
> bike



 Nennt sich dann Achs-Lücke und sollte bekannt sein, gerade wenn man Standart Maschinen mit unterschiedlichen Ausführungen baut  
Gerade das sich keine Achsen verschieben und man mitten drinn Achsen frei lässt, also diese nur "Ausblendet". Man verschiebt ja die sonstigen Achsen nicht in den Mada's.
Außerdem programmiert man im NC-Programm die Kanalachsen und nicht Maschinenachsen. Ausnahme währe, wemm man indirekt auf diese durch die Achsnummer zugreift und beim entfernen einer Achse die ganzen anderen Achsen um den Platz verschieben würde. Aber wer macht das und gibt die ganzen Mada's neu ein?
Außerdem verschiebt sich bei den Maschinenachsen der Bezeichner nicht da dieser einmalig ist und Kanalachsen und deren Bezeichner sind erst einmal nur im Kanal gültig (mal ohne die Funktion die Achse im weitern Kanal anzumelden und mittels GET umzuschalten)! 
Hierbei ist zu beachten, des es Mada's im Bereich der Maschinenachsdefinition und Kanalachsdefinition gibt. 

Also 1**** und 2**** beginnend. 
Oder wie macht man es sonst bei den Geo-Achsen, welche ja mehrfach vorkommen können (selber Kanalachsname). 
Diese Achsen werden ja meist mit den selben Kanal Bezeichnern in versch. Kanälen verwendet (X,Y,Z) ...   

Aber hier mal für den TE paar wichtige Daten für die Maschinenachsen und dann für die Kanalzuordnung der Kanalachsen:  

Die Maschinendaten sind im Bereich Inbetriebnahme "versteckt". Da gibt es die Algemeinen und dann die Kanal sowie die Achs-Mada's.
Die genaue Bezeichnung der Softkey's und deren lage habe ich nun nicht mehr genau im Kopf, da ich gerade ne Zwangspause mache ...
Du kannst auch gut mit SinuCom NC arbeiten  als kleiner Hinweis an Rande ...

10000    Maschinenachsname  [ 0 ] ... [x] 
 11640    Kanalachslücken in AXCONF_MACHAX_USED werden erlaubt        
Bit 0 = [0] nicht erlaubt 
Bit 0 = [1] erlaubt  

10450    SW_CAM_ASSIGN_TAB [0] ... [31]     (nicht so wichtig)


20050    Zuord. Geometrieachse zu Kanalachse [ 0 ] ... [2] 
20060    Geometrieachsname im Kanal [ 0 ] ... [2] 
20070    Maschinenachsnummer gültig in Kanal [ 0 ] ... [x]   

und hier noch die Achse Mada's welche evtl. interessant sind: 

30110    Sollwertzuordnung :  Antriebsnummer 
30130    Sollwert Ausgabeart 
30200    Anzahl der Geber 
30220    Istwertzuordnung :  Antriebsnummer    


und noch ein kleiner Hinweis:  

Achse bzw. Spindel aus der Regelung nehmen (inaktiv schalten): Softkey nur bis Safety I möglich  
- Inbetriebnahme 
- Maschinendaten  

Antrieb ist aktiv: ja nein  
MD 30130 "Ausgabe des Sollwertes" 1 -> 0 
MD 30200 "Anzahl der Geber" 0 
MD 36901 "Freigabe sichere Funktionen" 1 H -> 0 H   (wenn vorhanden)  

- NCK-RESET


----------



## Marco77 (26 Februar 2011)

Auch von mir der Hinweis das das nicht einfach wird...

Also die Maschinendaten findest du unter dem Softkey "Inbetriebnahme" --> "Maschinendaten". Solltest du das Kennwort nicht wissen dann lass am beste gleich die Finger davon.

Und falls du es nicht lassen kannst dann mach zumindest eine Serien-Inbetriebnahme von NC und PLC.
--> zu finden unter SK "Dienste" ">" "Serien Inbetriebnahme". Dann NC und PLC auswählen (Sicherheitshalber mit Kompensationsdaten), evtl. den Namen Ändern und dann SK "Archiv erstellen.

Dieses Archiv kannst du wenn die Maschine dann nicht mehr läuft (was sehr warscheinlich ist) wieder einspielen, dann stimmen zumindest die Daten wieder.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Boxy (27 Februar 2011)

Na ja, es ist schon machbar 
Aber es wird dauern. Wenn es nicht in 5 Minuten erledigt sein muss, ist es ne Aufgabe an deren er wächst und etwas lernt!
Wir haben es ja auch nicht über nacht durchs träumen erlernt ...

Ich sage immer zu meinen Untergebenen, versucht es und fragt dann ...
Übung macht den Meister *ACK*

Wir haben ihm ja schon viele Hinweise gegeben. Die Achsen aus den Mada's zu bekommen ist machbar mit den Hinweisen!
Das wird wohl auch nicht so das größte Problem werden. Je nach PLC Programm wird dies evtl. mehr werden!


----------



## Christian_1989 (28 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

vielen dank für euere antworten!
Jetzt weiß ich scho mal wo ich die Maschinendaten finde 

Zeit haben wir glaub ich genug ca. 3 Monate...
Ich mach mir erstmal von allen eine Sicherung und dann leg ich mal los 

PLC änderung is für mich glaub ich das kleinere Problem weil ich an einer anderen Anlage mit 11 Stationen (840D) für drei Spindel Frequenzumrichter mit Profibus nach gerüstet habe und Funktioniert Perfekt! Die Drehzahl kann unter GUD 4 verstellt werden...

Wenn es einen interessiert da mal ein Bild von einer anderen Anlage:

http://www.alzmetall.de/alzmetall/index.php?eID=tx_cms_showpic&file=uploads%2Fpics%2Frundtakt_neu.tif&width=800m&height=600m&bodyTag=%3Cbody%20style%3D%22margin%3A0%3B%20background%3A%23fff%3B%22%3E&wrap=%3Ca%20href%3D%22javascript%3Aclose%28%29%3B%22%3E%20|%20%3C%2Fa%3E&md5=3d1780f26206a406b15bedbabf4b3aa9

Und die die ich umbaun muss hat halt nur 3 Stationen Be/Endladung geht über KUKA Roboter.

PS: Geht nicht gibts nicht! ;D

nochmal danke für euere Antworten!


----------

